# Arcadia t5 slimline



## Tone (Jul 30, 2012)

Anyone use these ones? I was going to buy one for my beardies viv the other day, but setting it up looked too confusing. So I bought the seperate T5 starter unit and bulb, reflextor etc. But I need another for a different viv and wouldn't mind trying it out if I can work it out.


----------



## Honey1 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi, I have fitted 2 in the last week to my 2 vivs and they are very simple. Just 1 screw to fix each plate to the top of the viv behind the front plinth and thats it. 

The only hassle I found was that it was too awkward to fit with the top on so I took the top off and fitted it on the floor. Clip the light in before you put the top back on and connect it up then. 

I thought the way you have done it looked harder to be fair that's why I went for the slimline and I can't speak highly enough of them!


----------



## Tone (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh so they clip in?

When I looked in the box it looked like the slid onto the holders and I couldn't see how a 3ft fitting would fit into a 4 foot Viv. 

Makes sense, will buy one next time then.


----------



## Honey1 (Jun 22, 2012)

Yeah clip in and clip out when you need to change the bulb. The instructions are pretty easy to follow. As I said highly recommended.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

hi,

yes as said one of the easiest fittings in the world to fit, if you can find one :blush: we sold out much quicker than we thought. more on the way though.

yep one cable which unplugs from the back. 2 screws and clip it in. put the cable back in and there you go all done

john


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Really good piece of kit.
Great to use as well.


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

I bought five of these last month, and they are extremely easy to fit. Easier to fit than any other light unit I have ever used. Much simpler I would imagine than buying the parts seperately. 

The light coming from them to me is very pleasing, and the lizards seem to have 'woken up'. They seem alot more active under these than previously. 

I can't recommend them enough.


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Does anyone know the overall diemensions of the whole unit? just wanting to know will it be hidden by the front plinth? (im building my own viv)

Sorry for interupting OP

lewkini


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

The height of it is slightly less than one and a half inches. Very slim !


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Here you go

This link will show you to the nearest mm the sizing. As per the name Slimline it is very shallow and designed to be hidden behind the front plate of a viv.

T5 Slimline Vivarium Luminaire : Arcadia Reptile

all the best

john


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Any possibility of a twin lamp canopy or luminaire being brought out any time soon John? Especially for us planted viv peeps 

Dave


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

hi,

we will have to see what we can do?

never say never!

john




my_shed said:


> Any possibility of a twin lamp canopy or luminaire being brought out any time soon John? Especially for us planted viv peeps
> 
> Dave


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> hi,
> 
> we will have to see what we can do?
> 
> ...


Hmmm, never say never is ok, but if not by March then I guess its the exo terra dual top and a big modifying job for me then!! Could be good fun, i'm pretty sure a T5 ballast will fit in there though, then it's just the T5 cap ends, any problem with doing this would you have thought?

If, in the future you do do a twin light luminaire I'll be first in the line though! Or a T5 suitable for sustaining plants and providing UV, now THAT would be something!!

Dave


----------



## Rammy (Feb 3, 2013)

John
I am a bit new to all of this, but I want to replace the lighting in the viv for my bearded dragon. The viv is 4ft x 18" x 18" and it currently has one of the curly bulbs (sorry dont know the correct term). I want to put in a T5 and using your lighting guide it suggests only lighting 2/3 of the viv. So is there a part number / spec you can recommend? I was thinking a 2ft tube, fitted 6 inches along from the hot end? Would this be ok and what wattage bulb do I need?
Sorry for hijacking this thread if it isnt the right place - but I am a newbie! :lol2:

Dave


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

hi no problem. 

really.....a compact in a 48" viv:gasp: who sold you that???

T5 is the only way to be sure of re-creating a wild UV index at a certain gradient. This is what the animals have developed to live in over milenia and therefor must be our guidles.

I a four foot viv you would use a 39w 36" lamp and refletcor. You fit this as usggested in the corner between the roof and the front plate above the door and set into the hot end so that there is a natural gradient into shade at the cool end.

you then use decoration so that the animal can set its own exposure. so rocks and branches at the centre of the hot end.

to do this you will need

ACRE1U5 x1 this is a single 24-39w controller
FD3P39T5 x1 this is a 39w 12% UVB high output T5 lamp
ALRS39 x1 this is the reflector

is that ok??

John






Rammy said:


> John
> I am a bit new to all of this, but I want to replace the lighting in the viv for my bearded dragon. The viv is 4ft x 18" x 18" and it currently has one of the curly bulbs (sorry dont know the correct term). I want to put in a T5 and using your lighting guide it suggests only lighting 2/3 of the viv. So is there a part number / spec you can recommend? I was thinking a 2ft tube, fitted 6 inches along from the hot end? Would this be ok and what wattage bulb do I need?
> Sorry for hijacking this thread if it isnt the right place - but I am a newbie! :lol2:
> 
> Dave


----------



## Rammy (Feb 3, 2013)

Fantastic John! Many thanks.

Dave


----------

